# Anyone used JBL GTO 804 and ED e3.8 sealed?



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm running a JBL GTO 804 sealed right now but I like the look of the ED e3.8, nice and clean. If it outputs about the same SPL/watt as the JBL I might consider getting one. They are cheap right now.

It has a lower 1w/1m sensitivity rating compared to the JBL but I wonder if the JBL rating is true. Don't have winISD installed right now and was wondering if some of you have run both (Jax maybe? )


----------

